# Husband and the Hummingbird



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

This past weekend in Nashville, hubby was outside and calling for me. I thought that the door was locked and went and he was not there and he kept calling me--scared me--thought he was having heart attack or something, so I went runnig outside. He had this tiny hummingbird in his hand and it was ALIVE. I have never see a hummingbird in anyone's hand that was alive. Hubby was paniced and so was the bird. It was in the garage and he had seen it fly in and then on its' back in the garage window. The poor little thing had gotten trapped in a spider web. Well he had gotten it out of the web but it had the silk all around it and couldn't fly. It was so tiny and was crying. We were so scared that we woud hurt it but very tenderly picked the web off of it. It just laid in his had as if it knew we were helping. As the last bit came off, it flew! I am still patting him on his back for saving the hummingbird. What an amazing experience.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Wow! That is an amazing experience! Your hubby is a good guy!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I love hummingbirds, I planted several Birds of Paradise in our backyard and another (?can't recall the name) that they are attracted to... How neat to save one! That's an odd food chain occurance, you'd think the hummingbird would catch the spider.


----------



## hav2 (Feb 26, 2010)

What a great story I am glad you're husband was able to help the little bird. I watch about 20 hummingbirds everyday through my living room windows while they eat out of my feeders. Cute little things


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

great story!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

What a hero! My DH loves our hummingbirds and faithfully mixes up the sugar water for them and refills the feeders every few days. We enjoy watching them through our picture window every day. We are having a problem right now with the bees eating most of the nectar, though. Has anyone ever had this problem?

Kara: I think they only eat nectar - no bugs!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

I've watched and documented 2 different hummingbird "families" from the building of the nest to the babies flying off
The female will feed them with a mixture of nectar and tiny insects and spiders, that she will collect in her crop and regurgitate the mixture into the mouths of the young. The insects and spiders will provide the protein that the baby hummingbirds need to grow.

The baby hummingbirds will be ready to leave the hummingbird nest in about three weeks.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

That story gave me goose bumps. I love it. I could kiss your husband. He is special.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

:clap2::hug::clap2:


Luciledodd said:


> This past weekend in Nashville, hubby was outside and calling for me. I thought that the door was locked and went and he was not there and he kept calling me--scared me--thought he was having heart attack or something, so I went runnig outside. He had this tiny hummingbird in his hand and it was ALIVE. I have never see a hummingbird in anyone's hand that was alive. Hubby was paniced and so was the bird. It was in the garage and he had seen it fly in and then on its' back in the garage window. The poor little thing had gotten trapped in a spider web. Well he had gotten it out of the web but it had the silk all around it and couldn't fly. It was so tiny and was crying. *We were so scared that we woud hurt it but very tenderly picked the web off of it. It just laid in his had as if it knew we were helping.* *As the last bit came off, it flew! I am still patting him on his back for saving the hummingbird. What an amazing experience.*


:clap2::hug::clap2:


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

I'm so glad the two of you saved that tiny bird. We love hummingbirds and have feeders also and enjoy watching them fight over them. That is amazing to be able to hold one!!


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

That's a very cool story - kudos to you both for saving that little guy! 

We have hummingbirds in our yard, though our trees have no blossoms. When I water the front lawn a pair of them are always flying around our ocotillo blossoms. They are truly amazing little creatures.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

What an awesome story! Your husband has a good heart, and so do you for getting that little creature freed from the web and on his/her way again! And Sally, being able to witness the building of the nest and the life cycle of baby hummingbirds - how cool is that. I have never even seen a nest. We have hummingbirds - the neighbor has honeysuckle growing along the fence that separates our yards and they just love that. Am so glad your hummingbird story ended well, Lucile.

I saw a weird thing with insects last week. I was out weeding and heard a rustling in the pine tree. A dragonfly was wrapped around a wasp - I am thinking the wasp was probably trying to sting it and kill it. I shook them apart and the dragonfly went flying off.


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

Kathie said:


> What a hero! My DH loves our hummingbirds and faithfully mixes up the sugar water for them and refills the feeders every few days. We enjoy watching them through our picture window every day. We are having a problem right now with the bees eating most of the nectar, though. Has anyone ever had this problem?


Kathie - depending on the type of feeder you have - Wild Birds Unlimited has these little "guards" that go in the inside. It prevents the bees from getting to the nectar....

We've had hummingbirds non-stop from morning until dark. They fight over the feeders and are a lot of fun to watch!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

What a great story. I can just picture that tiny little thing in your husband's hand. We don't have hummingbirds, but we have a family of cardinals. They sit in the ornamental cypress and eat these tiny little berry-like things from a vine that is growing wild around the cypress.


----------

